# Big Dot sight for 442



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

As an old timer i seem to go through phases as it relates to various firearms. A "gun nut" has been used to define me on more than one occasion. You too I bet. :mrgreen:

Anyway, being on this Forum has refired my gun fervor, but as a forced retiree money has to be watched closely. So, rather than go on a gun buying spree, i decided to spruce up what i have already for a custom look and feel. I have a nice clean S&W 442. i have a set of "FBI" wood grips coming for it. I ran across a story in a gun mag that showed a snub with a "Big Dot" front sight. Seemed like a good idea for older eyeballs. Has anyone had any experience with the dot? If so, lemmeknow and thanks!
Eli


----------



## Johnny Knoxville (Dec 27, 2009)

*XS Dot Tritium Night Sights*

I have a M&P 340 that comes standard with XS Dot Standard sized sights. I like them a great deal.
They can be retrofitted to X42s but I think XS on their website states that they must be installed by a "trained professional. I think you have to grind the blade sight down substantially to fit the dot.

You might like trying laser grips for point shooting. I don't find snubs target revolvers and although at 10-50 feet the sight can work to attain some ok groups. 
For personal defense I would rather be profficient at point shots in a 10 inch COM a laser can provide that training "feel" for the time when you need to point and shoot w/o them. 
Goal 5 rounds, five seconds at 5 yards.

Essentially it would look something like this upon completion.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Very nice! thanks,
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## samurai (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a Colt Defender with XS Bigdots and once I got used to them they work great. Looked at some on a Ruger LCR this weekend and I think if I got a snub nose ,it would have to have them.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

samurai said:


> I have a Colt Defender with XS Bigdots and once I got used to them they work great. Looked at some on a Ruger LCR this weekend and I think if I got a snub nose ,it would have to have them.


Yeah, I need to save up a bit. Gunsmithing can be co$$ly.
Eli


----------

